# Zero to Hero  (Roleplay)



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 7, 2017)

Popular stories revolve around heroes making great feats. Liberating towns, traversing great dangers, saving royals, etc. But what happens when hero's fall? If they all fell from their legends, what happens to them?

History:
A worldwide crisis has spread across the entire world. A superpower with the aid of its own allies has made a global effort to conquer the earth (Not actually Earth, but just using it as a context). It was that times when the tide between good and bad changed. The bad was finally able to gain the upper hand and not only undermine the good, but overcome the opposition. This compound superpower is widely referred to as "The Seventh Wave." In history, there were seven major wars carried out by similar ideological, but different factions to achieve in their words "worldwide unity," aka, one massive super country covering the entire planet. The seventh one was the one where they succeeded. Even with the odds against them, underdogs, powerful heroes, and with a sizable opposition, they were able to break the status quo. The Seventh Wave won. Their victory was due to making a temporary alliance with an alien race and reverse engineering their technology. They were able to give their non superpowered solders superpowers.
Those who lost the war were either executed, exiled into dangerous uncivilized regions, or defected to the The Seventh Wave long before they realized the fight was a lost cause.

Whatever wasn't conquered land, those unsettles parts was extremely dangerous, where hardcore badasses and isolationists lived as well as dangerous creatures. However, rumors have it that there's a strange device that can make a person's superpower, and multiply it 100 times. Not only that, but it could even change your powers. The device was used by the aliens to rejuvenate themselves and make themselves stronger, and they had one on top of the largest and tallest mountain, located in the uncivilized regions. They used to lend it to The Seventh Wave to increase their units' superpowers. This is confirmed by a hacker who did some digging through The Seventh Wave's secret archives.

Plot:
It is up to you to give the good goody good guys a fighting chance again and usurp the Seventh Wave's rule. But be wary, not everyone looking for the legendary device is a good guy. There are bad and bloodthirsty superpowered criminals looking for that artifact. Also, a very large mercenary group called Dresden Company is out to find it. They got the resources and money to create a small portable army. Very rich shareholders as well as some government officials are backing them, and they're determined to get to the artifact first. Lets not forget the creatures.


(It's going to be taking place in the distant future. There will be sci-fi and superpowers. I will allow Pokémon in here, so don't hesitate to join. We will be RPing as a group but you can also go by yourself.)

The bio->
Appearance:
Powers: (Keep them to a minimum. Just don't make them excessive.)
Background: (optional)
How you got conquered: (Optional but fun. Add your history here.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 13, 2017)

(No one has commented for a whole week. I was really interested in this idea but no one showed up. At least tell me what's wrong with the post?)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Aug 13, 2017)

(First mistake = posting on furaffinity. Seriously though, I don't see anything wrong, I can only imagine some may be turned off by superpowers and that it sounds combat focused.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 13, 2017)

(People can't make up their minds. I don't allow superpowers, no one joins. I allow them, no one joins. There never can be a middle ground. Is there a much better site for general roleplaying?)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Aug 13, 2017)

(Find a few friends who like the same kinds of roleplay, at least that way you'll have a solid group to lean on. Other than that, I roleplay on the linked site. You may have to be specific if you're searching for other furries to RP with there though, but if you just generally enjoy RP it does the trick.) RpNation


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 13, 2017)

(Oh cool. Thanks.)


----------

